# Abandoned Officer's Mess, March 2018



## KPUrban_ (Apr 13, 2018)

Early in 2018 a friend of mine came across a derelict Officer's Mess After we heard report of it being inaccessible we decided to wait sometime and attempt it then. Eventually we did so. After circling the building we eventually found an entry.
I could not find too much history on the site without giving away the location. The site has been sold to private developers and this building may become residential. 
Anyway, I'll stick the photos below. 

























I'll leave this one here. Thanks for looking.


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 13, 2018)

looks in good condition

good work


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 14, 2018)

At the time I visited it was. Although the location keeps getting given away on 28DL. Not long until it's destroyed.


----------



## littleboyexplore (Apr 14, 2018)

are you the guy off 28dayslater who kicked up a fuss?

I must say... Nice report though


----------



## krela (Apr 14, 2018)

Can we keep talk about other forums off here please. Thanks. [emoji4]

Looks like a nice place though, love that staircase. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 5t3tcv743 (Apr 14, 2018)

Nice report KP3. No insults here!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Apr 15, 2018)

Nicely done. Security must be present as its in good condition. No graffiti or vandalism.


----------



## TranKmasT (Apr 16, 2018)

Yes, nice report Kay pea, sorry I meant KPUrbex.


----------



## MrAdam (May 3, 2018)

Hi guys I’m new here , only found this tonight cause of a local, is there any one interested in maybe teaming up as I’d lov to start doing this again. I went to the old kiddiminstee school on soon hill but it’s being torn down now An really wanna start exploring more


----------



## KPUrban_ (May 3, 2018)

MrAdam said:


> Hi guys I’m new here , only found this tonight cause of a local, is there any one interested in maybe teaming up as I’d lov to start doing this again. I went to the old kiddiminstee school on soon hill but it’s being torn down now An really wanna start exploring more


I’m currently based in Cambridgeshire. DM me on Instagram.


----------



## MrAdam (May 3, 2018)

your a bit of a distance my friend


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jun 6, 2018)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nicely done. Security must be present as its in good condition. No graffiti or vandalism.



I don't know about its current condition. May be time for a revisit. 
It's due to get converted to a care home so hopefully it will be preserved.

Sorry it took a while (two months late) to respond I didn't-place notifications on this thread.


----------

